# Fade or Draw



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*New clubs and memorex 88 will be playing by June*

Guys: The snow went away and the courses opened. the greens were rough, but it was 50F, I know Dennis its cold for you, but what a great day. Been dying to try the new clubs and what a difference the Adams clubs did for me the first time out. my tee shots were straight and further, my fairway shots I actually got loft and distance,but had a bad time with approach shots and the putting wasn't great. So I expect to improve by 10 strokes this year once I get use to the clubs.
I believe this to be normal going from traditional clubs to hybrids or any new club. I'm I right with this thinking?

Bob


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats quiet interesting I have to admit that i love hitting with my hybird for a weekend hacker it is very forgiving I use it for most of my tee offs. I agree that the newer tech clubs will help with your game. I'm just focusing on trying to get the rest of my game right first. and 50F/10*c is cold but I have play in that before it great because the courses normally arent that busy them.

Luke


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry for the double post which type of adams clubs did you get?


----------

